# MP490 Refilled Ink - Colour Ink Not Recognized



## xGary (Nov 7, 2009)

I just refilled the MP490 Ink Cartridges (Black PG210, Colour CL-211). The Black seems to be recognized fine but the colour cartridge is not recognized and it gives me this error when I want to print. "U163 Ink has run out. Please replace cartridge" This is my second time refilling at the same place and it worked fine last time. What should I do? And for the time being, can I print with only the black cartridge?

Thanks


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The MP490 appears to be a Canon Pixma series printer. I could be wrong, but I believe all of hte Pixma series printers use chipped cartridges. There may be a way to reuse the cartridges, but it will void your warranty. Simply swapping cartridges should resolve the issue.

And likely not. Most printers will only print if all cartridges are installed.


----------



## xGary (Nov 7, 2009)

But as i said, this is my second time refilling at the same place. Last time it worked perfectly... Just wont work this time...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

That doesn't mean anything. It could have been damaged or it may have failed. You also have to keep in the mind the whole purpose of the "chip". It is used to keep track of the cartridges and prevent their reuse. The first time it was refilled, was probably still in the margin of error for the cartridge, the second time, the printer knows it was empty.

Instead of refilling the same cartridge, simply buy remanufactured (refilled) cartridges. All of the chip codes would then be different.


----------



## Stanislovas (Nov 9, 2010)

The main reason refilled cartridges do not work perfectly is ruining chip when taking away some drop of ink after refilling. The same "xGary effect" happened to my HP C5280 here yesterday.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've use remanufactured/refilled cartridges on my old HP without issue and I still use them on my Canon. I've not had any issues aside from they don't seem to last as long as a new cartridge.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the out of ink notification

just remember you have to keep an eye on the ink levels when you do


----------



## xGary (Nov 7, 2009)

dai said:


> turn off the out of ink notification
> 
> just remember you have to keep an eye on the ink levels when you do


How do you do that?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

there is a lot on it here

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_6944726_turn-alert-refilled-canon-cartridges.html

http://www.ehow.com/how_5912379_disable-ink-warning-canon-printers.html

http://www.inkcloners.com/shopping_information/tips.php


----------

